# Drying/Curing question



## sanddan (Oct 7, 2015)

How much do buds shrink during the drying/curing process? I'm assuming they must shrink down as the moisture is removed but I have no idea how much.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 8, 2015)

They can lose as much as 80% of their wet weight and can shrink by half or more depending on density.


----------



## sanddan (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks AM


----------

